# Shelbee and Oakley's New Babies



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

we'd love to see photos of the puppies ^_^


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Springer Doodles?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Springer Doodles?


That made me lol


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

YEap... I hope that doodles are rescues and not bread or I will just have a "conniption" here hwell:

PS: Just found this in the January post 

"Yes Springer Doodles. We bred English Springer for 9 Years. My husbands favorite dog. I aways loved the Poodle. I had my cream Poodle named Shelbee. We live on a lake. We take them down to play all... So we bred Shelbee with one of our springers. We had nothing about prase about this breed. "

So yeah - I am "connipting" LMAO &*()_*&^%$#


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my you will be shot down, people on this forum dislike all doodles, no sorry we dislike(begin mild here) people who MAKE doodles !!! We don't hate dogs  Love them all they are not at fault here.

Poodle as a breed are wonderful and don't need any improvement by mixing them with other breeds..

Here is the right forum for you DoodleKisses.com - Where Labradoodle & Goldendoodle Owners Connect! for people who don't know any better.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Springer Doodles?


According to the OP's first post and her website, the sire and dam of THIS particular litter are both standard poodles (but both sire and dam are used in their springer-doodle business as well)

This litter is poodle...


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Shouldn't it be "springer spoodle"?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Marian said:


> Shouldn't it be "springer spoodle"?


+1

I always thought it was a "doodle" because labrador lost it's "or" and added "oodle"; ie labradoodle

Not sure about goldendoodles, but can we all just agree that it is a kind of dumb name anyway? lol

-------------------------

Also... curious as to why OP is spelling "Shelbee" that way rather than the way on the website? (Which is spelled "Shelby" there.)  Seems beeeeerrrrryyyy suspicious lol 

When is Oakley's other litter due? And aren't you planning on breeding him again this year? To Sammy?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I do not know about you guys - I love this forum, but if it becomes a "BYB Central" - I am OUT OF IT !!!!! There are a ton of "dog forums" of all kinds - if this place is not going to be dedicated to "poodle improvement " and ethical breeding - I really do not wish to be a part of it.

We already have "shnoodle" support going on here, for example :wacko:. I wish it is done through PMs or e-mails and not publicly. Accident can happen once - that is why it is called an "accident" - multiple "tieinges" are NOT an accident, etc ...

Also, even when a breeding is an accident - than some health testing can be done anyway on a Stud and a Bitch - right ??? 

I feel today as a "Ghost of The Christmas Present" - but really now :wacko:

I just feel disappointed ... that is all...:smow:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I do not know about you guys - I love this forum, but if it becomes a "BYB Central" - I am OUT OF IT !!!!! There are a ton of "dog forums" of all kinds - if this place is not going to be dedicated to "poodle improvement " and ethical breeding - I really do not wish to be a part of it.


This I somewhat agree on...... It's interesting how many are becoming members who are doodle makers or designer dog breeders. I honestly feel some are looking for an opportunity.:wacko:

Everyone has a right to be here I suppose.....but we have a choice to also leave.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

how old is the sire?
I figured these were poodles the ones being born ((I went to her albums and looked at the dogs there xD))
but the sire looks almost young to me

and I agree wishpoo I won't leave...I'll just run em off >:O
but there has to be some kind of testing that can be done on accidental births


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> how old is the sire?
> I figured these were poodles the ones being born ((I went to her albums and looked at the dogs there xD))
> but the sire looks almost young to me
> 
> ...


Ha,ha,ha!!! I was going to say that but was afraid to. I do not think too many stay because they are certainly not made to feel very welcome, so dont worry. It all comes out in the wash.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Ha,ha,ha!!! I was going to say that but was afraid to. I do not think too many stay because they are certainly not made to feel very welcome, so dont worry. It all comes out in the wash.


Why would you worry? We're not being snobby or mean, we're being practical and responsible.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think its the doodle breeders themselves that we have a problem with...
because I own a doodle and I've never been accosted for having him ((I didn't get him from a breeder...he was a pound puppy but still)) by any member of this forum

I think any doodle breeder who comes here and thinks we're being "unwelcoming" is just looking for an excuse to run and tell all the people they know that poodle owners are jerks...but thats just my observation 
__________________________________

((lol I just read the first page of comments 
I love how eloquently Winnow said GTFOuttt >:O
XDD <3333))


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Why would you worry? We're not being snobby or mean, we're being practical and responsible.


I am not worried. I just did not want to come across as mean. There may be many Doodle breeders whose choice of dogs to breed I do not agree with, but I might still like as people. I have found many purebred Poodle breeders I do not like at all and lots I do like, and I am sure it would be the same with Doodle breeders. So not worried, just not wanting to sound vicious or nasty. I dont think Wishpoo needs to worry about leaving this forum because it appears the majority of BYBs or designer breed enthusiasts do not stay here long anyway. This is fine by me. It is after all called The Poodle Forum.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Wishpoo! I feel the same exact way, I hope the doodle invasion is over soon and we can get back to the friendly poodle owner/responsible breeder supporting forum we have always been. It's nice to have someone bold enought to say what so many of us are thinking!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Wishpoo, i agree with your whole post too! :rockon:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree too, just too big a chicken to say it!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Agreed with others. I think the point is, this is a poodle forum. Not a poodle crossed with (insert breed here) forum. There's plenty of other forums out there dedicated to dogs generally, and even those dedicated to cross breeds, but this one isn't! I agree that this forum needs to maintain its focus, otherwise there's no point to it.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> I agree that this forum needs to maintain its focus, otherwise there's no point to it.


:adore:

Besides - what a person "does" is a direct reflection of its character, integrity, spiritual values and the intelligence. If I do not like what somebody's actions or life choices are - how can I like "the one that does it" ??? Just does not "mash" LOL


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish I could agree entirely. If the person was a mass murderer but I deemed them a nice person, I would think I needed my head read. But I have known many people who are not the same religion as I am, and do not adhere to their religious beliefs one iota. I think their church teachings are screwed big time, but I have still liked and even loved lots of them. This is just one example. It would depend what they did for me to consider rolling everything about them into the same ball of wax I guess.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh ... I hope I was not misunderstood : (. When I sad "spiritual" I did not mean religious in any shape or form :scared: I was thinking about "inner light " that we all carry - some more, some less - some none : (( - again nothing to do with any deity !

And I guess, we are all different in what we tolerate and what not. I also never measure a person by what he/she does for me - it is not relevant in a big picture at all. 

If my best friend starts cheating on her husband and falsifies a check - I definitely would reconsider "liking her" no matter what she does for me  ! And other way around - one can be the sweetest person to me and nasty to others and hurtful - I will not want her as a friend any more : ((


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It would depend what they did, for me to consider rolling everything about them into the same ball of wax I guess.


Wishpoo - I think Arreau missed a punctuation mark... I don't think she meant what a person did FOR her; I think she meant it would depend on what they did... ...for her to consider rolling everything about them into the same ball of wax...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Wishpoo - I think Arreau missed a punctuation mark... I don't think she meant what a person did FOR her; I think she meant it would depend on what they did... ...for her to consider rolling everything about them into the same ball of wax...


What would I do without you PC????????? You are correct. I don't care what people DO FOR ME!!! WOW! One little punctuation mark can make a big difference to how something is interpreted! Sorry for the mkisunderstanding. And thanks my dear for catching that! On that note, I will now bow out of this thread.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

It is absolutely OK LOL, either way - we all have a right to like or not like whatever we please : )))) !!!!

I will never like irresponsible breeding in any shape or form or ever find an excuse for it or like a person who does it *sigh

I "smack" BYBs and Ch breeders with the same frequency if I see something "fishy"- just drives me nuts LOL... obviously LMAO


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I am also anti-BYB, anti-irresponsible breeding, anti-large volume breeding, etc... I do not now, nor ever will see any REASON to purposefully breed mixes - I know that accidents happen (my Hannah-banana is proof of that, with 6+ breeds in her lineage) but I'm very disappointed that there is a market for these mutts (nothing against the dogs - they can't help being manipulated by their owners; the dogs and their offspring are blameless)

Maybe I'm naive, but in some rare cases I think ignorance is the cause of people breeding mixes on purpose (with an underlying case of greed as well) There are people who JUST DON'T KNOW any better and believe they're doing right, when those others who have put in the research and the blood, sweat and tears into their beloved breed KNOW in the deepest recesses of their hearts that mixing that breed with something else is just wrong... If these rare "ignorant breeders" would actually take a step back and see what we see - they very well may stop adding to the overpopulation of mixed breed dogs on this planet...

I can't say I "like" or "dislike" anyone based on whether (or what) they breed or don't breed, but I can FOR SURE dislike their actions...

Off my soapbox rant... gotta go visit a friend in the hospital - carry on...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I am also anti-BYB, anti-irresponsible breeding, anti-large volume breeding, etc... I do not now, nor ever will see any REASON to purposefully breed mixes - I know that accidents happen (my Hannah-banana is proof of that, with 6+ breeds in her lineage) but I'm very disappointed that there is a market for these mutts (nothing against the dogs - they can't help being manipulated by their owners; the dogs and their offspring are blameless)
> 
> Maybe I'm naive, but in some rare cases I think ignorance is the cause of people breeding mixes on purpose (with an underlying case of greed as well) There are people who JUST DON'T KNOW any better and believe they're doing right, when those others who have put in the research and the blood, sweat and tears into their beloved breed KNOW in the deepest recesses of their hearts that mixing that breed with something else is just wrong... If these rare "ignorant breeders" would actually take a step back and see what we see - they very well may stop adding to the overpopulation of mixed breed dogs on this planet...
> 
> ...


All of the above, but do not base my opinons of anyone as a whole based on something they do.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Would it be possible to put a statement on the main page of the forum stating how much we love this breed and are willing to fight to improve it, our views on doodle/shnoodle/whatever poodle X breeders, as well as byb's, including a definition of such, with health/genetic testing, socialization, research into pedigrees, showing, etc. and state that we as a forum are opposed any breeding that falls under these categories, and if you're looking for such a forum, this is not the place, or something that sounds more official, but basically drives them away before they even post? 

I know I'm pretty new on the forum, but I just have a hard time reading it, though I do think there's really an opportunity to educate unknowing people. This breed is so amazing, why would you want to change something that is already so great? $$$? That doesn't seem to be what this forum is about.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

flufflvr said:


> Would it be possible to put a statement on the main page of the forum stating how much we love this breed and are willing to fight to improve it, our views on doodle/shnoodle/whatever poodle X breeders, as well as byb's, including a definition of such, with health/genetic testing, socialization, research into pedigrees, showing, etc. and state that we as a forum are opposed any breeding that falls under these categories, and if you're looking for such a forum, this is not the place, or something that sounds more official, but basically drives them away before they even post?
> 
> I know I'm pretty new on the forum, but I just have a hard time reading it, though I do think there's really an opportunity to educate unknowing people. This breed is so amazing, why would you want to change something that is already so great? $$$? That doesn't seem to be what this forum is about.


I think this would scare away the good people we want for our forum, as well. My poodle was found, and to be quite honest, probably isn't even full poodle. Lord knows what the poor guy is, he just looks more poodle than anything. I suspect he was either very badly bred, or has chihuahua in him... possibly both! But, coming to this forum, I was brand new to anything poodle-like... and I think a large long list of the dislikes of the forum before I joined would have scared me away. I was VERY uneducated when it came to poodles. I still learn something every day about them.

That, and who is to say that the people even signing up are going to read it anyway? I mean, did you (or anyone else) REALLY read the terms and conditions? Or did you just click "accept" because it was just way easier? 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

This thread has gotten horribly off topic... and the op hasn't even responded. Think we scared her off? lol We are a pretty intimidating group sometimes!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Full CKC rights. Cool!
StandardPoodlePups


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

They ask for more money for mutts then for pure standards or spaniels.
How funny is that.

Does not matter for me if this is a pure SP litter a person who breeds also Poodle mutts and is proud of it is not a poodle person in my mind.

They also say that the dogs are vet checks before begin mated is that just a general health check the dogs has every year ? No hips or eyes done ?

I am sorry for begin harsh, but this makes me very mad !!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Full CKC rights. Cool!
> StandardPoodlePups


$850 ? for ckc untested poodles ........ :doh:


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I looked at that site and read until I was just sick with disgust. One 'satisfied owner' reported getting a 'wheation terrier girlfriend' for her mix. Fortunately she decided against raising even more mixed-up mutts and had them fixed. The breeder apparently had no qualms about what was happening to the offspring of either her poodle or her spaniel.

As to health concerns: No research has been done on this mix so naturally there are no known health concerns! What a copout. Too bad so many people don't bother wondering what that means.

And talk about dog ignorance - they started breeding because they needed to calm their bitch down! And just fell in love with the whole puppy experience (sure, they are awful darn cute up until about 5 months - and by then they're gone and you can start all over, and make a profit too).

I wonder how many litters that poor bitch has had.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

puppylove said:


> they started breeding because they needed to calm their bitch down!


OMG!! Is *THAT *how you're supposed to calm a bitch down??? :doh: And here all this time I've been using discipline, exercise and training!! :wacko: Too bad I had Lucy spayed already, I could've calmed her down by breeding her instead!!! (JUST KIDDING, ARREAU!!! :lol: ound


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

There's just too much wrong to know where to start. Nice that they make a point of saying they don't require a "no breeding" or a "spay/neuter" contract :fish:. And mighty big of them to actually take their dogs to the vet each year. Really, don't put yourself out or anything. Like doing what any halfway decent dog owner would do warrants a pat on the back :doh:? 

And perhaps we could use the term "designer" just one more time. Dogs aren't Prada bags. Mixed breed dogs are born everyday. Mixing breeds isn't some elitist activity that no one else does, or a special revelation just discovered. Check any shelter, in any country, and you'll find dogs just like these in record numbers. Just because the litter is planned doesn't make it special.

While I would RESCUE/ADOPT a mixed pup in a heart beat, who in their right mind pays big bucks for such nonsense? I really don't mean to be rude, but seriously, what would you have to be thinking for THAT to be a good idea? Walk into any shelter and you can get the same thing for a fraction of the cost and save a life. 

Frustrating.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I just got a pop up while on this site ^^^ that knocked me off my line and erased my user and password. No big deal I signed right back in and ran my spyware. Just be careful for those not protected very well.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> $850 ? for ckc untested poodles ........ :doh:



Well, given that they bred a Brown & White Parti to a Cream, I think they were hoping for Partis or those Creams with liver pigment. Puppies like these would have at least been marketable to the greater Doodle breeding community.

I don't think they were anticipating getting an all Black litter. Most likely the bitch doesn't carry Brown and the dog doesn't carry cream, though this could have been sorted out beforehand with a simple color test.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol a colour test Cbrand...I'm sure they have no idea what that means

thats absurd to me though...
why would you pay more for a ((basically unregistered)) mutt than you would something thats been health tested and probably has a few CH. behind it...people make my mind BOGGGGGGGGGGGGGLE 

I have a serious question to breeders, how many litters does it take for the ((I don't know know the 'proper term')) dog breasts ? to look that like...droopy?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I just like them more and more as the tame passes :smow: They are such a wonderful, caring,responsible, modest and giving people deep down ... I am sure of that ound:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

flufflvr said:


> Would it be possible to put a statement on the main page of the forum stating how much we love this breed and are willing to fight to improve it, our views on doodle/shnoodle/whatever poodle X breeders, as well as byb's, including a definition of such, with health/genetic testing, socialization, research into pedigrees, showing, etc. and state that we as a forum are opposed any breeding that falls under these categories, and if you're looking for such a forum, this is not the place, or something that sounds more official, but basically drives them away before they even post?
> 
> I know I'm pretty new on the forum, but I just have a hard time reading it, though I do think there's really an opportunity to educate unknowing people. This breed is so amazing, why would you want to change something that is already so great? $$$? That doesn't seem to be what this forum is about.


I like that idea and though about something similar myself.


----------

